# The reason why acceptence works.



## frusion (Aug 1, 2010)

In feeling the sensations of Depersonalization, people think nonstop about how they got it, and constantly about there possible future with it and of at some point in the future getting over it. Depersonalization as a condition is the inability to experience the present moment. That IS the condition, and thus to recover would mean to be living in the present moment. People want to be recovered and living in this moment, the now, but you see, people who are struggling to desperately recover from depersonalization arent living in the present moment when there holding all savation in some future recovery - there entirely disregarding it. They dont understand that recovery can ONLY BE in the now. How can you live in the present moment (recover from dp) when your thoughts, focus, attention and desires are all focused on future recovery? Is that living in the present moment? No, your fleeing from it. Your projections into the future are the cause of DP because none of those things are RIGHT NOW. Your basically saying that you want to live in the present...at some point in the future. live right now! If recovery from dp is living in the present then you are already there, your FOCUS just has to be there. This is why acceptence works. Acceptence conscerning dp allows you to not need to be anywhere else but where your already at. This is the reason why people recover with acceptence, because they stop caring about future recovery and so that allows them to appreciate and live in the present. Just slow down and stop needing recovery right this second ( preferably, dont need it at all). stop trying to change this moment and just experience it. thats recovery.


----------



## Elina (Jan 19, 2011)

Well you´re right... Sometimes the present moment is just so painful that you dont want to live in it OR it´s just easier to think that i´m going to start living after i have recoverd...at least i have felt like that and i am still feeling...


----------



## Jayden (Feb 9, 2011)

I see what your saying, its just a lot easier said than done. My buddy is trying to plan a mexico trip in 2 months and the only thing I can think about is am I going to be DP in Mexico? Will I be able to enjoy myself? Can I look forward to things in the future?

To be honest your probably right. I think a lot of people don't recover because they freak out, they look for the immediate recovery option..."medication" and develop new symptoms and really only mask's there DP, not recover it.

Another thing is, I don't think people make the effort to change, I think a lot of people make the effort to sit on their computer all day and constantly research and talk about how they feel. Trust me I am a hyprocrit for that too. But I need to make that change.

So back to my concern with the Mexico trip. I asked myself, "Well what do you think is better, not going because of your DP? Or going anyways because it's probably better than sitting on your computer researching DP for the millionth time?

I think this is what people have a problem with, they think, "Well I have DP so I can't do this and that". Well then you are choosing to live your life differently than you did when you were normal, so of course your not going on the right track to become normal again.

That's just my 2 cents. I am not saying I am right, that is just so of my opinions.


----------



## yesyes (Oct 19, 2008)

jayd,
I used to go to a psychologist who knew TONS about dp/dr and had treated people previously. What Frusion said is what my psychologist said: live the present moment (obviously it hasnt worked for me, since I still experience dr) Frusion: that has a term in psychology, I think it is called anticipatory anxiety or something like that. I feel the same specially when I need to take a transoceanic ocean to go to italy (the worst dr i have ever experienced in my life has been with bad jet lag, ughhh thinking about it gives me goose bumps) Enjoy your trip to mexico- you will be fine and will have a lot of fun. Just make sure to rest the first day upon arrival and the night before your trip.


----------



## match_stick_1 (Jun 9, 2010)

frusion said:


> In feeling the sensations of Depersonalization, people think nonstop about how they got it, and constantly about there possible future with it and of at some point in the future getting over it. Depersonalization as a condition is the inability to experience the present moment. That IS the condition, and thus to recover would mean to be living in the present moment. People want to be recovered and living in this moment, the now, but you see, people who are struggling to desperately recover from depersonalization arent living in the present moment when there holding all savation in some future recovery - there entirely disregarding it. They dont understand that recovery can ONLY BE in the now. How can you live in the present moment (recover from dp) when your thoughts, focus, attention and desires are all focused on future recovery? Is that living in the present moment? No, your fleeing from it. Your projections into the future are the cause of DP because none of those things are RIGHT NOW. Your basically saying that you want to live in the present...at some point in the future. live right now! If recovery from dp is living in the present then you are already there, your FOCUS just has to be there. This is why acceptence works. Acceptence conscerning dp allows you to not need to be anywhere else but where your already at. This is the reason why people recover with acceptence, because they stop caring about future recovery and so that allows them to appreciate and live in the present. Just slow down and stop needing recovery right this second ( preferably, dont need it at all). stop trying to change this moment and just experience it. thats recovery.


Nicely said! Thats definately the best thing to do, espescially just focus on appreciating things that you can see around you. I read this great book called the four agreements and it basically talked about how life is a dream and you choose to make it a good dream or a bad dream. So i kindof like to think that ok im in this dream so i'll just try to make the most of it and espescially see things which are incredible like nature and challenge myself with social things that i used to be really scared of and now i can just kindof be content. Make the most of what you have!


----------



## Clark (Jan 18, 2011)

hanks that was great. Very interesting, made so much sense. A


----------

